# feeding plec



## redpiranhas4 (Feb 23, 2003)

hi everyone i bought an 8"commen plec about a fortnight ago complete with pack ov alge wafers the guy at the shop said he would feed about 1-2 a day but when i do the ps seem to eat it all as well as their own.ive tried putting them in at opposite end to ps dinner,ive tried different times they just seem to like it anyway is my plec gettin enough?ive also seen it eatin leftover fish and meat ,is this okay?
cheers andy.


----------



## unxchange (Mar 4, 2003)

Your Pleco will be fine, it's a scavenger, it'll eat your P's left over.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Your pleco will be fine, even more because you at least try not to feed him only piranha left-overs. Many people will agree that leaving him to fend for himself, surviving on scraps will not be sufficient. It'll probably not kill the pleco, but giving himsome additional food (like pellets or veggies) is the better way to go...

A tip: drop in some pellets after you turned off the tank lights: your p's won't go after them, and the pleco will have no trouble finding them in the dark!

*_Moved to Non-piranha discussion_*


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> A tip: drop in some pellets after you turned off the tank lights: your p's won't go after them, and the pleco will have no trouble finding them in the dark!
> 
> *_Moved to Non-piranha discussion_*


 or scare your piranhas first


----------



## SexyAdonis (Mar 7, 2003)

Try some zucchini...I doubt your p's will eat that. Plecos adore it, too.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

SexyAdonis said:


> Try some zucchini...I doubt your p's will eat that. Plecos adore it, too.


 nice idea


----------



## SexyAdonis (Mar 7, 2003)

Other foods that plecos love but p's won't touch: driftwood, tomatoes, yams, squash, cucumber, and romaine lettuce. For protein, your plecos can eat your p's leftover meaty foods. Just make sure they are actually eating protein...most plecos are omnivores, not herbivores.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

great info sexy


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

my plecos love (wardleys) tubifex worms i feed them to them just before lights out thats when they like to scan the tank for goodies, also shrimp pellets


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

SexyAdonis said:


> Other foods that plecos love but p's won't touch: driftwood, tomatoes, yams, squash, cucumber, and romaine lettuce.


 I never knew that..







Good advice, Sexy one!!


----------



## SexyAdonis (Mar 7, 2003)

Thanks...I may not own p's but I do own plecos and adore them


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

My p's actually ate cucumber on a few occasions (didn't seem very fond of it though), but I guess mine are just a bunch of nuts.
Veggies are a good idea!


----------

